# Rod holders for bass boat...ideas???



## mashunter18

Anyone rigged their bass boat with rod holders?? Obviously I dont want to drill in my fiberglass, I wont do that.
Iv got a 96" procraft, would like to rig something up for musky trolling and to hold catfish rods.No side rails ,just 4 tie downs.

Best I could think of was fabricating something to fit in the front and rear seat holes, maybe hold 4 rods per holder.

Was thinking of a way to have something come up out of the seat hole, then have 4 rod holders mounted to it.

Pvc comes to mind but the rod holders wont be adjustable, if you wanted to turn one to the side....etc...

I could do steal, Iv got access to welders, and could get scape and weld something up, then mount 4 rod holders to each one.

Anyone have pictures or wanna share some things you have done for this situation???


----------



## Shortdrift

The seat pedestals in my boat are fairly large in diameter. I went to a muffler shop that custom fabricates and they were able to take a piece of tailpipe and swage it close to the I.D. of my seat flange. I then attached the base of a Ram Rodholder to the top of the pipe. My seat posts also have a "key" that keeps them from rotating. I used JB Weld to attach the key. Painted the whole assembly with automotive paint and it has worked nicely. No welding required and about two hours total time to make once I had the pipe. PM me if your phone number if you need to further discuss.


----------



## tunnelengineer

There are a few companites that make rod holders that fit into the seat bases on bass boats. They are primarily for crappie fishing, but there may be a few out there that are strong enough for trolling. It could give you design ideas if nothing else.


----------



## Lewzer

Here's how one of the members rigged up holders for his bassboat.


----------



## tunnelengineer

You can do much better than that. He is depending on the 2x4 hitting the sides of his boat to provide stability. On an old boat, that would work ok. I personally wouldn't want to scuff up the boat in that manner. You can probably find something that will clamp to a pedestal that would work much better. 

As another option, you may want to look at RAM mounts. They have bases with balls in which a lot of different components can be placed on top of. I think they have rod holders, but not positive. You could mount a few on the boat that would have multiple uses for the future, including radio, cell phone mounts etc....

If you don't want to have anything on it, you could have the flat base left or worst case a small 1" diameter ball. Once you look through their catalog (pdf is on their website), you will come up with a lot of uses as teh mounts are very versite and adjustable.


----------



## misfit

lots of options like these.crossbar could easily be attached to a pedestal.
http://www.cabelas.com/hprod-1/0013622.shtml


----------



## K gonefishin

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...eryText=rod+holder\&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1

Two different companies make these I know both are foldable and both have 4 rod holders, sweet set up

found it 
http://www.foldntroll.com


----------



## Lewzer

Actually it worked pretty good. The sides do provide stability but it's the seat post that takes the stress. The wood didn't scratch the boat at all really.
Ram mounts you will be drilling.
Here's something similiar that I wanted to get for my boat (not a bass boat). No way was I going to pay that price. 
But it would give you an idea of something to weld.

http://www.fishingwithrolandmartin.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=114

I'd say it's worth no more than $100.


----------



## misfit

LOL.
k gone,i looked right over that one  
seen it before,but forgot about it.maybe because of the price  
but it's perfect.


----------



## K gonefishin

It's totally worth it, single tite-loks are 35 a piece so you got 140 in just holders plus the whole contraption to put them on and it's folds and you can just pull it out all at one time and put it away in a snap, no muss no fuss with this thing You could troll dispey's off of it, and would actually work very very well, flatlines, boards whatever, nice setup and if your crafty you could mount more.


----------



## tunnelengineer

yes K, that is what i saw in the past as well. I think they have a version that will still accept the seats in the middle. It's kinda awkward, but you are sitting in line with the rods this way. It looks like a great solution and would work well.


----------



## mashunter18

Good info and links guys. :T 

I hadnt seen those fold up units before. I figure if I make something Im still going to have to buy the rod holders to mount to the base I would make anyway.
I do like the idea of a fold up unit, do some afternoon bassing, break out the holder for nighttime catting on the fly. Without a fold up you would probually be stuck with your holder in the way why bassing.

Get one of those and an umbrella........ :T Ill be looking like the muskie guys at alum and clear fork.........


----------

